# [Premiere] Nachteffekt simulieren



## zg peripherals (21. Dezember 2002)

*NAcht-Effekt*

Hi,

wie kann ich mit Adobe-Premier am besten einen Movie mit normalem Tageslicht so umwandeln, dass es wie eine nacht-Szene aussieht?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

danke schonmal, 

zg


----------



## goela (21. Dezember 2002)

Mit einem entsprechenden Videofilter kannst Du die Helligkeit, Kontrast usw. beeinflussen.

Probiere mal den Videofilter "Helligkeit und Kontrast" aber auch mit dem "Farbbalance" Filter kannst Du den gewünschten Effekt erzielen.

Versuche es mal!


----------



## zg peripherals (22. Dezember 2002)

ich hab da schon viel und lange rumprobiert, aber irgendwie will das nicht so richtig gut werden.

Was ich genau wissen wollte, war, ob es da sowas wie ne Faustformel oder eine Regel gibt, dass das wirklich gut wird. Ich bin immer bei komplett Blau gelandet, und ich will doch auch weisses Licht und bisschen Farbe, so dass es halt wie ne richtige Nacht-Szene aussieht.

Wenn jemand noch ein paar Tipps hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!

danke schonmal!

zg


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. Dezember 2002)

Du musst arbeiten mit:


 Helligkeit/Kontrast
 Farbton/Sättigung
 Mehreren Ebenen
 Ebenenstilen
 Kurven


----------



## zg peripherals (23. Dezember 2002)

gut, danke... wenn ich mehr damit anfangen kann, sag ich dir bescheid! ;-)

zg

p.S.: die ersten zwei Punkte sind klar!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe mich mal eben rangesetzt, meinst du sowas?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. Dezember 2002)

Ajo ganz vergessen, hier die Effektpalette für Ebene 2. Ebene 1 sieht identisch aus, wird aber nicht eingefärbt.


----------



## zg peripherals (23. Dezember 2002)

vielen dank für die Mühe, aber wie ist da mit premier und aftereffects? Ich kenn dass nicht, ist das dabei? ich hab halt leider nur premier. geht das damit genauso?

aber trotzdem, vielen Dank für deine Mühe!!!

zg


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. Dezember 2002)

Im Prinzip müsste das mit Premiere auch gehen - nur habe ich da in letzter Zeit gar nichts mehr mit gemacht - ich schaue gleich mal, was sich machen lässt.

edit:

So habe ich es in Premiere mit 5min rumprobieren gemacht - sieht nicht ganz so gut aus, kannst du aber sicher noch verbessern... 

Viel Spaß


----------



## zg peripherals (24. Dezember 2002)

das sit perfect!

vielen Dank!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. Dezember 2002)

Immer doch...


----------

